# The Canon EOS R6 Mark II should be announced sometime this year



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2022)

> We have been trying hard to find out an announcement timeframe for the Canon EOS R6 Mark II. We have been told that the plan is to announce the camera before the end of 2022, exactly when is unknown. We don’t know if the EOS R6 Mark II will ship in 2022.
> There are people that base buying decisions on future products, and we receive a lot of “should I wait for the R62 instead of getting the R6”?
> Based on history, these are the things to consider when asking this question.
> 
> The Canon EOS R6 Mark II will cost more...



Continue reading...


----------



## WilliamJ (Oct 27, 2022)

If it happens to be an R6 with the 24mp sensor from the R3 and removal of the 30min record limit I would be pretty tempted to upgrade!


----------



## Foxeslink (Oct 27, 2022)

Well you convinced me on the last caption "

If video is your focus, we think that the EOS R6 Mark II will be more like a “C” version of R6 without the active cooling."
I will wait as I will only buy a new camera next year anyways. If it has more video features and has even better autofocus it's a sell for me


----------



## Fran Decatta (Oct 27, 2022)

Let's hope that the R6 mk II use the same stacked sensor and same AF performance of the R3 and making the mechanical shooter something completely optional. This would be a good upgrade. 

Anyways, I though that this new R6 mkII would come after the R1 is announced (this one will bring quad pixel, probably). The actual R6 is already a great tool for photographers.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Oct 27, 2022)

Wow, that’s interesting news. I figured with the cashback going on for the R6 at the moment, it would take at least until Q2/2023 for mkII to be released.

I’ll wait and see what the R6mkii and the R8 (if it comes) bring to the table. Better AF, faster FPS and maybe IBIS are my main focus coming from the R, since I shoot more and more sports than I used to.

If the mkII has the stacked sensor from the R3 I might preorder asap. If not, I might be tempted getting the R6 for a lower price point.


----------



## Inspired (Oct 27, 2022)

Any word on the R5 II since they both debuted together?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 27, 2022)

Foxeslink said:


> Well you convinced me on the last caption "
> 
> If video is your focus, we think that the EOS R6 Mark II will be more like a “C” version of R6 without the active cooling."
> I will wait as I will only buy a new camera next year anyways. If it has more video features and has even better autofocus it's a sell for me


I think the video would be more like the R3 than the R5 C.
Even without a stacked sensor that would be pretty desirable.


----------



## Rumours not rumors (Oct 27, 2022)

If a R6 MkII really is on the verge of being released with an increased pixel count sensor, I don't give a rat's fat clack whether the sensor is stacked, smacked, whacked, flat, honeycombed or an inverted sphere (one for the quantum physicists), so long as it performs at least as equal to, and preferably better, in low light / high ISO situations as the current R6, and still accepts a battery grip, then I'll be making the jump from EF to RF mount albeit with the lens adapters so I can use my excellent SIGMA EF mount lenses. If a R6 Mk II also sported a top LCD, I'd be happier than an old dwarf at a mini-skirt convention.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2022)

> I think it’s safe to say that we will be seeing the Canon EOS R6 Mark II and Canon RF 135mm f/1.8L IS USM announced some time in November of this year.
> The following Canon EOS R6 Mark II kits have been added to dealer product lists.
> ・EOS R6 Mark II Body
> ・EOS R6 Mark II RF24-105mm IS USM Lens Kit...



Continue reading...


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 27, 2022)

if there's a hint of overheating in R6ii, then avoid like the plague. Canon will have learned nothing.


----------



## Marco Birri (Oct 27, 2022)

I wouldn’t want to spread fake news, but I just saw an article (https://www.dpreview.com/news/45924...ng-on-65-imaging-products-starting-november-4) that tells of price increases in Japan on November 4. No mention of the R6. Coincidence?

I’m probably at CR:-99 on this one


----------



## scyrene (Oct 27, 2022)

Inspired said:


> Any word on the R5 II since they both debuted together?


I'd expect there to have been rumours if it was coming soon. Also I'd observe that, although bodies are much more than sensors, the R5's was brand new, whereas the R6's was essentially a reused 1DxII/III so it makes sense from that perspective to update it sooner imo.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 27, 2022)

Rumours not rumors said:


> If a R6 MkII really is on the verge of being released with an increased pixel count sensor, I don't give a rat's fat clack whether the sensor is stacked, smacked, whacked, flat, honeycombed or an inverted sphere (one for the quantum physicists), so long as it performs at least as equal to, and preferably better, in low light / high ISO situations as the current R6, and still accepts a battery grip, then I'll be making the jump from EF to RF mount albeit with the lens adapters so I can use my excellent SIGMA EF mount lenses. If a R6 Mk II also sported a top LCD, I'd be happier than an old dwarf at a mini-skirt convention.


I would say it is bound to equal the R6's ISO performance; normalised, the R5 does (according to all reports I've seen), and 24MP is only 10% extra linear resolution than the current body which is hardly going to impact that noticeably.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 27, 2022)

I'm excited to see what the detailed specs look like. If its a BSI stacked sensor, I may upgrade. Otherwise not seeing enough to jump from the R6. That's pretty typical though. In a single generation there is always improvement, but most often only enough to make it a harder decision to upgrade. So when do we expect the R6III? lol....


----------



## scyrene (Oct 27, 2022)

As a fairly recent R6 owner, I'm obviously not bothered about the body, but the 135 sounds interesting. How much do we guess it'll cost? Less than the 70-200 f/2.8?


----------



## roby17269 (Oct 27, 2022)

The 135 has been on my wish list for a loooong time! Not as long as the 35 1.2 but still...
Shut up and take my money Canon!  
I'll order one on day one


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2022)

roby17269 said:


> The 135 has been on my wish list for a loooong time! Not as long as the 35 1.2 but still...
> Shut up and take my money Canon!
> I'll order one on day one


I had the EF 135/2 and ended up selling it. I found the 70-200/2.8 II more useful for portraits and indoor events. I have the RF 70-200/2.8 now. I’ll wait and see how the RF 135/1.8 performs, definitely won’t be preordering. An RF 300/2.8 would be a different story.


----------



## roby17269 (Oct 27, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I had the EF 135/2 and ended up selling it. I found the 70-200/2.8 II more useful for portraits and indoor events. I have the RF 70-200/2.8 now. I’ll wait and see how the RF 135/1.8 performs, definitely won’t be preordering. An RF 300/2.8 would be a different story.


I am more of a prime guy. I had the EF 70-200 2.8 (II) and liked it a lot but sold it to help "financing" a 200 2, which I loved even more.
I used to have the EF 135 2 and used it a lot for kids photography. I found the fl to be great to take photos of my daughter playing around. 
I have sold the EF 135 time ago in anticipation of a new RF version. 
The main issue with a 300 2.8 would be how to justify it to the swmbo  Unfortunately it would be way too big to pass it as "c'mon honey it's one of my lenses, had it forever!"


----------



## BroderLund (Oct 27, 2022)

R5 II in 23-2H/24-1H?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2022)

roby17269 said:


> The main issue with a 300 2.8 would be how to justify it to the swmbo  Unfortunately it would be way too big to pass it as "c'mon honey it's one of my lenses, had it forever!"


Well, it’s been rumored to be 40% lighter and 30% shorter than the EF version…so maybe worth a try? 









The Canon RF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM appears to be getting closer [CR3]


One of the most requested super telephoto lenses for the RF system is a Canon RF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM. The Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM has been discontinued



www.canonrumors.com


----------



## roby17269 (Oct 27, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, it’s been rumored to be 40% lighter and 30% shorter than the EF version…so maybe worth a try?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if it is similar to the 300 f/4.... one can hope  
To quote you, I won't deffo be preordering it - also I still want the 35 1.2


----------



## The3o5FlyGuy (Oct 27, 2022)

Wasn't interested at all. Seemed like the most pointless upgrade, but if they're offering trade ins, I may be interested


----------



## scyrene (Oct 27, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I had the EF 135/2 and ended up selling it. I found the 70-200/2.8 II more useful for portraits and indoor events. I have the RF 70-200/2.8 now. I’ll wait and see how the RF 135/1.8 performs, definitely won’t be preordering. An RF 300/2.8 would be a different story.


How is the RF 70-200 f/2.8 close to MFD? I got rid of the EF II version because it disappointed me in that regard (perhaps it was a bad copy).


----------



## Juangrande (Oct 27, 2022)

roby17269 said:


> The 135 has been on my wish list for a loooong time! Not as long as the 35 1.2 but still...
> Shut up and take my money Canon!
> I'll order one on day one


Ditto on both counts. I’m especially interested in that 35 1.2


neuroanatomist said:


> I had the EF 135/2 and ended up selling it. I found the 70-200/2.8 II more useful for portraits and indoor events. I have the RF 70-200/2.8 now. I’ll wait and see how the RF 135/1.8 performs, definitely won’t be preordering. An RF 300/2.8 would be a different story.


the original rumor was for a 135 1.4 which I was more interested in since I gave the sigma 1.8 and it works well with the adapter. I would love an ultra fast 135. But if it has in lens stabilization and a faster focus motor I’m still tempted. It would be smaller too without the adapter.


----------



## Blue Zurich (Oct 27, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> if there's a hint of overheating in R6ii, then avoid like the plague. Canon will have learned nothing.


My R6 has never overheated, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Blue Zurich (Oct 27, 2022)

The 135 would be a preorder for me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2022)

scyrene said:


> How is the RF 70-200 f/2.8 close to MFD? I got rid of the EF II version because it disappointed me in that regard (perhaps it was a bad copy).


I find that the RF version delivers excellent close-up IQ. It's interesting that Canon highlighted the RF version's close focusing, "The floating focus lens element shortens focusing distance and helps reduce breathing...". The MFD is a lot shorter than the EF 70-200 II, 70cm vs 120cm. However, the max magnification is only slightly better (0.23x vs 0.21x) meaning the RF version has quite a bit of focus breathing.


----------



## TonyG (Oct 27, 2022)

Marco Birri said:


> I wouldn’t want to spread fake news, but I just saw an article (https://www.dpreview.com/news/45924...ng-on-65-imaging-products-starting-november-4) that tells of price increases in Japan on November 4. No mention of the R6. Coincidence?


It's kind of funny because right now there is some crazy sales on RF lenses in Canada.
$300 off the 50 f1.2, $450 off the 100 f2.8, $400 off the 70-200 f4. Just to name a few.
I wonder if they are trying to clear out stock before the prices increase? Weird to see these discounts.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 27, 2022)

Fran Decatta said:


> Let's hope that the R6 mk II use the same stacked sensor and same AF performance of the R3 and making the mechanical shooter something completely optional. This would be a good upgrade.
> 
> Anyways, I though that this new R6 mkII would come after the R1 is announced (this one will bring quad pixel, probably). The actual R6 is already a great tool for photographers.


If it does come with stacked sensor it wont be anywhere cheap, currently cheapest camera you can get with stacked sensor is OM systems OM-1 a micro 43 camera for $2200. what I hope for is a BSI sensor while keeping same price, but would like to see CFexpress Type B slot making an appearance as all competition(Except Sony) in this price range have CFexpress B and SD slots. Apart from that improvement to battery life would be welcome change as well.

Edit: Cheapest FF MILC with stacked sensor is the A9 II for $4500 and its already couple of years old at this point. Whats strange is R5 which was announced at same time as R6 isn't considered 1st for replacement.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 27, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> I find that the RF version delivers excellent close-up IQ. It's interesting that Canon highlighted the RF version's close focusing, "The floating focus lens element shortens focusing distance and helps reduce breathing...". The MFD is a lot shorter than the EF 70-200 II, 70cm vs 120cm. However, the max magnification is only slightly better (0.23x vs 0.21x) meaning the RF version has quite a bit of focus breathing.


Thanks!


----------



## 1in8billion (Oct 27, 2022)

People are funny talking about overheating. The camera is obviously not going to have that issue as they already addressed it in the R5/6. 

People forget, when the R5 came out, it was a huge leap and the best offering. It wasn't until Sony came out of nowhere with the A7S III, packing it full of features. This is understandable as they were the underdog. 

Now that they're not the underdog anymore, the pricing is relatively the same as Canon with even, what I would argue, even more milking of their customers. Don't forget, there is no competition for their express cards so they charge top dollar. $2500 for a pair when an even faster pair for Canon, the same size, is $400 - $600. Add in disappointing releases and now the A7R V, that is literally a Canon R5 from two years ago for the same price (even more expensive because you can get the R5 cheaper used now), and we no longer have this "no brainer" situation. In-fact, the R5 is actually better in a few regards. So much for that "AI autofocus". 

As someone who was torn between both systems, I am staying with Canon and all it would take is for the R6 MKII to be a C version of the R6, unlocking some video features along with the other leaked additions, and it's a wrap. If it has the R3 sensor and turns out to be a mini R3? It will simply be the best camera, beating out some more expensive Sonys, not including the ridiculous cost of express cards. 

I don't know why, but I still feel people riding the Sony bandwagon. It's time to hop off and come back to reality and stop being overly harsh on everything Canon yet giving Sony a pass for mediocrity and/or putting fancy names on features Canon already had like better IBIS and auto focus.


----------



## Uneternal (Oct 27, 2022)

Pretty late announcement.
I don't know what's Canons endgame here. Are they trying to saturate the market with a 20MP, a 24MP, 45MP and next year a 30MP EOS R camera?
Meanwhile Sony brings a brand new 60MP flagship that costs exactly the same (actually one dollar less, probably a wink from Sony) than a 2 year old R5.
Next year is for sure gonna be interesting. IMO it would've made more sense updating the original EOS R with the new AF system and new sensors first, before updating the R6. Especially regarding Sony's 30-megapixler A7IV. But Canon for sure makes some weird decisions lately, like the M50 Mark II.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Oct 27, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> If it does come with stacked sensor it wont be anywhere cheap, currently cheapest camera you can get with stacked sensor is OM systems OM-1 a micro 43 camera for $2200. what I hope for is a BSI sensor while keeping same price, but would like to see CFexpress Type B slot making an appearance as all competition(Except Sony) in this price range have CFexpress B and SD slots. Apart from that improvement to battery life would be welcome change as well.
> 
> Edit: Cheapest FF MILC with stacked sensor is the A9 II for $4500 and its already couple of years old at this point. Whats strange is R5 which was announced at same time as R6 isn't considered 1st for replacement.



I didn't said that it would be a cheap camera. If it costs 3200€ or so, will be fine to me. 

As I said, those cameras are tools to make money with it. 

But I'll wait to see the final oficial specs and reviews to decide if it worth to make the jump.


----------



## AJDL (Oct 27, 2022)

> EOS R6 Mark II RF24-105mm IS USM Lens Kit


Is this a new lens or de f/4 L IS USM?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 27, 2022)

Juangrande said:


> Ditto on both counts. I’m especially interested in that 35 1.2
> 
> the original rumor was for a 135 1.4 which I was more interested in since I gave the sigma 1.8 and it works well with the adapter. I would love an ultra fast 135. But if it has in lens stabilization and a faster focus motor I’m still tempted. It would be smaller too without the adapter.


I'd like a 35mm f/1.2L also, Juan. Unfortunately, somewhere around here, Canon gives the impression that that one will be f/1.4. I know, we won't see much difference, but not the point, right?


----------



## rpiotr01 (Oct 27, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> if there's a hint of overheating in R6ii, then avoid like the plague. Canon will have learned nothing.


Was that a thing that happened with stills or just a video thing?


----------



## Lukas Haupt (Oct 27, 2022)

WilliamJ said:


> If it happens to be an R6 with the 24mp sensor from the R3 and removal of the 30min record limit I would be pretty tempted to upgrade!


I don t think, that there is a way, it could have a R3 sensor. I was replacing sensor due to laser damage for R6 and just part itself cost 550 €. From curiosity I ve asked about R3 and it was around 2000€, just because it is stacked. Same story fot Nikon Z9 - similar price. Stacked sensors are expensive. I don t see them put this sensor to body around 2500€but if yes, I would sell 2 R6 and one R3 and buy 2 of them and will be instantly happy


----------



## pzyber (Oct 27, 2022)

Digital Tele-Converter
I've always been missing that on my Canon cameras, for that feature alone it's worth an upgrade!


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 27, 2022)

scyrene said:


> As a fairly recent R6 owner, I'm obviously not bothered about the body, but the 135 sounds interesting. How much do we guess it'll cost? Less than the 70-200 f/2.8?


I'll guess $2200-2500, so just less than the 70-200 2.8. Outside chance they'll try and get 3k for it. Either way, a far cry from the incredible value of the EF 135L, which I have and still love. 


AJDL said:


> Is this a new lens or de f/4 L IS USM?


That would be the RF 24-104 F4 L IS, not a new lens. The STM one is the consumer grade 24-105 F/4-7.1. Both are nice lenses. 

-Brian


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 27, 2022)

With this news, I'm guessing the R6 has seen the end of feature additions via firmware. We'll probably see a few more minor updates though. Not that I'm complaining...Canon did a hell of a job with firmware updates (with the exception of 1.5.0).

I wonder if the Mark II will ditch the micro HDMI port...


----------



## scyrene (Oct 27, 2022)

Uneternal said:


> Pretty late announcement.
> I don't know what's Canons endgame here. Are they trying to saturate the market with a 20MP, a 24MP, 45MP and next year a 30MP EOS R camera?
> Meanwhile Sony brings a brand new 60MP flagship that costs exactly the same (actually one dollar less, probably a wink from Sony) than a 2 year old R5.
> Next year is for sure gonna be interesting. IMO it would've made more sense updating the original EOS R with the new AF system and new sensors first, before updating the R6. Especially regarding Sony's 30-megapixler A7IV. But Canon for sure makes some weird decisions lately, like the M50 Mark II.


What point are you trying to make?


----------



## vignes (Oct 27, 2022)

is it Dual Pixel CMOS AF or Dual Pixel CMOS AF II?


----------



## TonyG (Oct 27, 2022)

1in8billion said:


> People forget, when the R5 came out, it was a huge leap and the best offering. It wasn't until Sony came out of nowhere with the A7S III, packing it full of features. This is understandable as they were the underdog.
> 
> Add in disappointing releases and now the A7R V, that is literally a Canon R5 from two years ago
> 
> ...



I think in today's day and age it doesn't matter which system you are on. Both Canon and Sony have a great offering and are both pretty much neck in neck. I think a lot comes down to user preference and use case. They both have their pros and cons. (The a7siii still has better low light and shadows than the R5 for example)

However, I don't think the A7Rv is meant to compete with the R5. The A7Rv would compete with an R5s (like what the 5Ds was, high resolution). Don't forget the A7Rv has 35% more pixels than the R5.
The closest they have to compete with the R5 is the A1 (But it has a stacked sensor) when comparing megapixels and speed, but it comes with a hefty price tag which is why the R5 is so much more appealing. This is where I get excited because the R1 and A1ii will push both brands to dominate and will push newer and faster technologies into the smaller bodies.

If the R6ii has a stacked sensor, I think that will be the nail in the coffin to hurt Sony. Then they would have to start using stacked sensors to compete.
The Autofocus and the Stacked Sensor would also be a huge motivation to have dslr users upgrade to mirrorless. Canon makes money on sales.
Plus, the R6ii would be more expensive with a stacked sensor and would leave a gap at the lower price point for where the Rii would be able to come in.
Let's say:
From: R $1800 R6 $2500 R5 $3900 R3 $6000
To: Rii (R8?) $2200 R6ii $3000 R5ii $4000

This would be my guess.


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (Oct 27, 2022)

The3o5FlyGuy said:


> Wasn't interested at all. Seemed like the most pointless upgrade, <snip>


I mean, 100% of the market isn't the target market for this, either. If you're happy with your OG R6, that's great. I doubt Canon will exert much pressure on you, as I am sure that they don't see that as the only path into this camera. Using myself as a counterpoint example, I have an RP. I balked on the R6 for a variety of reasons, some spec-related, and some related to the amount of time that I have had the RP. Those have both swayed a bit, and this R6 Mark II has my full attention. I won't be able to jump on one right away, but I'll definitely be considering it once the initial rush is over.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Oct 27, 2022)

I don't do video, so the R6 is plenty good for me. 

As for the 135, 1.8 isn't all that much faster than 2.0. The EF version is excellent. It's sharp, light, and quick to focus. And adapted it still feels great, and the camera balance is barely affected at all.

The things that might get me to consider switching are a better minimum focus distance than 0.9m and/or IS performance.

Otherwise, this is one of those times where I'm not really looking to switch it out.

Contrast that with the EF 100 f2.8 macro, where it was clear that focus speed was an obvious area of improvement, and getting the RF 100macro was a no brainer, with the drastic improvement in that area, the 1.2x magnification as a nice bonus (plus a non-factor, SA adjustment gimmick to play around with.)

But nice for Canon filling out another core prime focal length.

The 35 has got to be next, but is another that I don't really see a point in me upgrading.

What I really want to see is the rumored 24mm auto-focus tilt-shift.


----------



## Blue Zurich (Oct 27, 2022)

HikeBike said:


> With this news, I'm guessing the R6 has seen the end of feature additions via firmware. We'll probably see a few more minor updates though. Not that I'm complaining...Canon did a hell of a job with firmware updates (with the exception of 1.5.0).
> 
> I wonder if the Mark II will ditch the micro HDMI port...


I'm ok with that, it's pretty much perfect for my needs. I can't see buying another FF body ever again. It's so nice to not have G.A.S. Now....lenses.... that's very different.


----------



## Shane (Oct 27, 2022)

I know I am probably in the minority but I hope they do not put the new hotshot like the R3 has. I have four EL-1 Canon flashes and shoot weddings primarily, a flash on each camera and two off camera for receptions. The last thing I want is to have to add a stupid spacer that will only add more stress on the hot shoe. I still do not understand why a $1000 flagship flash will not fit on the R3 without an adapter. If they do they better bring out a new flash, but I just invested $3600 in new flashes for my R5 and two R6 bodies and don't wanna have to buy more sigh.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 27, 2022)

The EF 135 f/2 L is a great lens, but it does have some LOCA, which could be eliminated in a new design and the new one could have IS. The question is how much will that cost? Probably at least double.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 27, 2022)

PhotoGenerous said:


> I don't do video, so the R6 is plenty good for me.
> 
> As for the 135, 1.8 isn't all that much faster than 2.0. The EF version is excellent. It's sharp, light, and quick to focus. And adapted it still feels great, and the camera balance is barely affected at all.
> 
> ...


Chances are high the RF 1,8/135 will also offer wheather "proofing", unlike the EF version. I'm also sure Canon know ways to improve it optically.
But you're right, the EF 135 is an excellent and lightweight lens! But can't be used under rain...


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 27, 2022)

Uneternal said:


> Pretty late announcement.
> I don't know what's Canons endgame here. Are they trying to saturate the market with a 20MP, a 24MP, 45MP and next year a 30MP EOS R camera?
> Meanwhile Sony brings a brand new 60MP flagship that costs exactly the same (actually one dollar less, probably a wink from Sony) than a 2 year old R5.
> Next year is for sure gonna be interesting. IMO it would've made more sense updating the original EOS R with the new AF system and new sensors first, before updating the R6. Especially regarding Sony's 30-megapixler A7IV. But Canon for sure makes some weird decisions lately, like the M50 Mark II.


I'd happily pay $500 more for an R5...


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 27, 2022)

rpiotr01 said:


> Was that a thing that happened with stills or just a video thing?



video


----------



## GMAX (Oct 27, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Chances are high the RF 1,8/135 will also offer wheather "proofing", unlike the EF version. I'm also sure Canon know ways to improve it optically.
> But you're right, the EF 135 is an excellent and lightweight lens! But can't be used under rain...


The EF135 is stellar, even in these days. But sadly it is one of the lenses, that does not support the 12fps on the R6/R5. Time for a RF135…


----------



## abforums (Oct 27, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Wow, that’s interesting news. I figured with the cashback going on for the R6 at the moment, it would take at least until Q2/2023 for mkII to be released.
> 
> I’ll wait and see what the R6mkii and the R8 (if it comes) bring to the table. Better AF, faster FPS and maybe IBIS are my main focus coming from the R, since I shoot more and more sports than I used to.
> 
> If the mkII has the stacked sensor from the R3 I might preorder asap. If not, I might be tempted getting the R6 for a lower price point.


What’s the cash back on R6?


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Oct 27, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Chances are high the RF 1,8/135 will also offer wheather "proofing", unlike the EF version. I'm also sure Canon know ways to improve it optically.
> But you're right, the EF 135 is an excellent and lightweight lens! But can't be used under rain...


Oh yeah that. We get fire in California, not rain. That's not something that crosses my mind.

I can see that being important for other people though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2022)

Shane said:


> I know I am probably in the minority but I hope they do not put the new hotshot like the R3 has. I have four EL-1 Canon flashes and shoot weddings primarily, a flash on each camera and two off camera for receptions. The last thing I want is to have to add a stupid spacer that will only add more stress on the hot shoe. I still do not understand why a $1000 flagship flash will not fit on the R3 without an adapter. If they do they better bring out a new flash, but I just invested $3600 in new flashes for my R5 and two R6 bodies and don't wanna have to buy more sigh.


Is it always raining at the weddings you shoot? The only function of the AD-E1 adapter is to provide a _*weather-sealed* _connection between a sealed flash and the multifunction shoe. If you don’t need sealing, just mount the flash directly in the new multifunction shoe and shoot. That’s what I do with my four 600EX-RT flashes and my R3 (one at a time, of course).


----------



## fasterquieter (Oct 27, 2022)

HikeBike said:


> With this news, I'm guessing the R6 has seen the end of feature additions via firmware. We'll probably see a few more minor updates though. Not that I'm complaining...Canon did a hell of a job with firmware updates (with the exception of 1.5.0).
> 
> I wonder if the Mark II will ditch the micro HDMI port...


I was about to post the same. My R6 still feels like a new camera to me, so I am pretty bummed it is about to join the legacy pile.


----------



## Blue Zurich (Oct 27, 2022)

fasterquieter said:


> I was about to post the same. My R6 still feels like a new camera to me, so I am pretty bummed it is about to join the legacy pile.


Or you could just use it and be glad Canon has a fantastic history of product support. I cannot fathom there being an end of support announcement for quite some time.


----------



## neurorx (Oct 27, 2022)

Given this, I wonder what the timeline for the R5 mark II is or the previously mentioned high resolution R camera?


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2022)

TonyG said:


> It's kind of funny because right now there is some crazy sales on RF lenses in Canada.
> $300 off the 50 f1.2, $450 off the 100 f2.8, $400 off the 70-200 f4. Just to name a few.
> I wonder if they are trying to clear out stock before the prices increase? Weird to see these discounts.


I just did my insurance premium review and virtually all my Canon gear had gone up 10-15% replacement cost in Australia. I think that the rebates etc are offsetting this increase and give some marketing space to effectively get back to where it was (when they feel like it). 

Local Canon entities are able to set their own pricing. Still happy that we are getting a local 5 year Canon warranty for piece of mind although I haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> if there's a hint of overheating in R6ii, then avoid like the plague. Canon will have learned nothing.


"hint"?? Even the 1DXiii's Advanced User Guide is full of temperature warnings even if it exceeds the stated specifications in practice. All equipment has defined operating temperatures and the 1DXiii is 0-45C. Clearly it operates outside of this range especially <0C. Deserts and direct sunlight can exceed 45C.

View attachment 206055


View attachment 206052


View attachment 206053


----------



## Jethro (Oct 27, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> "hint"?? Even the 1DXiii's Advanced User Guide is full of temperature warnings even if it exceeds the stated specifications in practice. All equipment has defined operating temperatures and the 1DXiii is 0-45C. Clearly it operates outside of this range especially <0C. Deserts and direct sunlight can exceed 45C.
> 
> View attachment 206055
> 
> ...


These days parts of Sydney can exceed 45C on a bad day!


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> if there's a hint of overheating in R6ii, then avoid like the plague. Canon will have learned nothing.


but lets be more specific and even Sony cameras overheat although they have menu options to allow higher temperatures before shutdown.

I can't speak to the R6 but the R5's "overheating" hype was whipped up by the Sony fanboys as a reaction to Canon's technical superiority 2 years ago. It only affected 3 video modes: 8k, 4k120 and 4kHQ. All other video modes and stills shooting was not affected. Since release, firmware updates have removed the timer and using actual internal temperature measurements, improved algorithms, added "light" video modes and added the menu option to allow higher temperatures before shutdown. Sony still cannot record 8k30 raw for any length of time.

To remind the viewers of the evolution of what happened I have borrowed this...

Somewhere in a galaxy not far from here, within 6 months of announcements…
Internet: Canon could never put 8K full frame in to a mirrorless camera. They don't have the technical capabilities to do that. The last time they innovated was when 5d mkii was born.
Canon: Our next 5 series will have 8K and demonstrate what we are capable of.
Internet: (spits coffee on screen) Yeah right. Maybe 8K timelapse mode
Canon: No, 8K video
Internet: Er no, 8K like 15 second movie burst mode then, because you know overheating would happen in such a small body. Do Canon engineers not know anything about physics? That's why refrigerators exist....
Canon: No full 8K video
Internet: Yeah right.... hahaha. It's not possible. So no AF or IBIS then. You won't be able to use the full technologies of the camera/
Canon: No. 8K Full frame, AF and IBIS enabled.
Internet: It's not possible, because you know.... overheating is a thing with technology in such a small package. If it was possible then Sony would have done it.
Canon: Hold our beer.....

Post launch
Internet: I demand a full unconditional apology from Canon. I demand immediately that they give us unlimited 8K full frame video for $4.99 and stop hiding behind this "overheating" scenario to protect their other cameras. I’ve never felt so personally insulted by a camera company as I have by Canon. To me honest behaviour is very important. I recognize that the only person that is perfect is me and people make mistakes. The important thing is to admit that and not to sell us totally unusable technology like this…


----------



## Jethro (Oct 27, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> but lets be more specific and even Sony cameras overheat although they have menu options to allow higher temperatures before shutdown.
> 
> I can't speak to the R6 but the R5's "overheating" hype was whipped up by the Sony fanboys as a reaction to Canon's technical superiority 2 years ago. It only affected 3 video modes: 8k, 4k120 and 4kHQ. All other video modes and stills shooting was not affected. Since release, firmware updates have removed the timer and using actual internal temperature measurements, improved algorithms, added "light" video modes and added the menu option to allow higher temperatures before shutdown.
> 
> ...


Wonderfully well summed up.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2022)

Jethro said:


> These days parts of Sydney can exceed 45C on a bad day!


Very true....
Highest temperature in Australia -> Onslow/Western Australia and Oodnadatta/SA hit 50.7C this year.
Highest temperature at Observatory Hill/Sydney hit 45.8C back in 2013.. remember the days of drought vs the constant flooding of today?
Penrith (western Sydney) did hit 48.9C in 2020 and was officially the hottest place on Earth that day! Also hit 47.3C in 2018.

Higher temperatures are rare but definitely getting less rare :-(


----------



## john1970 (Oct 27, 2022)

For me the key question is: Is the 24 MP sensor a stacked BSI sensor like the R3? 

My guess is that it will be a BSI non-stacked sensor due to the lower price point, but pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 27, 2022)

john1970 said:


> For me the key question is: Is the 24 MP sensor a stacked BSI sensor like the R3?
> 
> My guess is that it will be a BSI non-stacked sensor due to the lower price point, but pure speculation on my part.


Agreed - and as someone potentially interested (and who would probably not get much practical use from a stacked sensor) I'd rather have the cheaper price point.


----------



## mxwphoto (Oct 28, 2022)

My guess is 135mm L will cost $2200usd without IS, $2600usd if with IS and it will have .27x MFD, be weather resistant, and weigh 1kg.


----------



## Shane (Oct 28, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is it always raining at the weddings you shoot? The only function of the AD-E1 adapter is to provide a _*weather-sealed* _connection between a sealed flash and the multifunction shoe. If you don’t need sealing, just mount the flash directly in the new multifunction shoe and shoot. That’s what I do with my four 600EX-RT flashes and my R3 (one at a time, of course).


I did not realize the adapter was just for weather sealing. I thought the flash did not fit without it. Well there you go, you taught me something today and put my mind at ease thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2022)

Shane said:


> I did not realize the adapter was just for weather sealing. I thought the flash did not fit without it. Well there you go, you taught me something today and put my mind at ease thanks.


When the R3 and AD-E1 were announced, it wasn’t clear. I preordered the adapter along with the R3, just in case. I haven’t used it yet. 

I replaced my ST-E3-RT with the ST-E10. I typically use the camera LCD to make adjustments and the smaller, battery-free master is nice. Obviously, it’s sealed without the adapter. 

If/when Canon comes out with a new high-end flash that mounts natively in the new shoe, I’ll get one for on-camera use. For remote flashes, the 600’s I have will continue to do the job.


----------



## antonio_s (Oct 28, 2022)

The Sigma 135mm f/1.8 is pretty awesome, so I wonder how Canon might try to top it with their RF offering here. I'm sure it'll be good considering how good the 85mm f/1.2 is, but the competition is strong here for sure.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 28, 2022)

Fran Decatta said:


> I didn't said that it would be a cheap camera. If it costs 3200€ or so, will be fine to me.
> 
> As I said, those cameras are tools to make money with it.
> 
> But I'll wait to see the final oficial specs and reviews to decide if it worth to make the jump.


Given how A92 still costs $4500 2 years after its release, I highly doubt even R6 mk II will come below $4000 mark if it uses stacked sensor from R3. Canon can certainly decide to move R6 upmarket while creating space for EOS R replacement at $2500 mark. Lets wait and see, what Canon does with R6 replacement.


neuroanatomist said:


> When the R3 and AD-E1 were announced, it wasn’t clear. I preordered the adapter along with the R3, just in case. I haven’t used it yet.
> 
> I replaced my ST-E3-RT with the ST-E10. I typically use the camera LCD to make adjustments and the smaller, battery-free master is nice. Obviously, it’s sealed without the adapter.
> 
> If/when Canon comes out with a new high-end flash that mounts natively in the new shoe, I’ll get one for on-camera use. For remote flashes, the 600’s I have will continue to do the job.


I saw reviews of ST-E10 with people complaining of unstable connection compared to older E3-RT, has it been stable for you or its as unstable as people are complaining about?


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 28, 2022)

bergstrom said:


> if there's a hint of overheating in R6ii, then avoid like the plague. Canon will have learned nothing.


If your point is that Canon "rushed" a product release without full functionality or perhaps allowed hype to surpass real world performance at launch then perhaps you are correct.

To say that Canon has learned nothing is ridiculous... the history of R6 firmware improvements contradict this and all the additional features that has been added besides bug fixes.

2020 Firmware 1.1.1 released 3 months after launch
Continuous recording:
Original = Record a 41:00 clip before overheating; ~21min after a 60:00 cooldown 
FW1.1.1 = Record a 49:20 clip before overheating; ~39min after a 30:00 cooldown 

15:00 clip then 5:00 cooldown, followed by a 10:00 clip then 5:00 cooldown, another 10:00 clip etc
Original = 40:40 minutes, FW1.1.1 = 117 minutes
It also includes ambient temperature so using an icepack means even longer record and better recovery times

2021 FW 1.3.1 adds "Light" IPB codecs for lower bit rate shooting

2022 FW 1.6 also includes a menu option for allowing higher temperatures. The bottom plate acts as a heat sink so tripod mounting helps dissipate heat as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> I saw reviews of ST-E10 with people complaining of unstable connection compared to older E3-RT, has it been stable for you or its as unstable as people are complaining about?


I’ve had no issues.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 28, 2022)

On the 'digital tele-converter' aspect of the rumoured specs, I noticed the below today (from DPR) on the Nikon Z9 firmware upgrade which has just been released - perhaps this could be similar to what is to be featured in the R6 II?:

_New to the Z9 with firmware version 3.0 is High-Res Zoom mode when shooting 4K video. This feature starts by capturing oversampled 4K video from the full width of the 8.3K sensor and slowly crops in until it switches over to capturing the 4K APS-C 1.5x crop section of the sensor.

This will effectively provide a 2x digital parfocal zoom without having to ever touch the lens attached to the camera. The footage will be less sharp, since it’s no longer using oversampled video once you’re at the 2x zoom, but our initial tests with it show the transition is fairly seamless._


----------



## 1in8billion (Oct 28, 2022)

TonyG said:


> I think in today's day and age it doesn't matter which system you are on. Both Canon and Sony have a great offering and are both pretty much neck in neck. I think a lot comes down to user preference and use case. They both have their pros and cons. (The a7siii still has better low light and shadows than the R5 for example)
> 
> However, I don't think the A7Rv is meant to compete with the R5. The A7Rv would compete with an R5s (like what the 5Ds was, high resolution). Don't forget the A7Rv has 35% more pixels than the R5.
> The closest they have to compete with the R5 is the A1 (But it has a stacked sensor) when comparing megapixels and speed, but it comes with a hefty price tag which is why the R5 is so much more appealing. This is where I get excited because the R1 and A1ii will push both brands to dominate and will push newer and faster technologies into the smaller bodies.
> ...


The A7RV is the same price as a new R5. It is going to get compared and after Tony and Chelsea’s review, it’s just astonishing how much hate Canon gets when Sony is using language like “AI auto focus” which just means “almost as good as Canon’s”.

I agree that both systems are great and it’s preference. My statement were more in reference to this sudden shift where everyone drools, content creators especially, over Sony. All of these “comparison” videos when there are so many excuses made for Sony shortcomings and any hiccup or locked feature, and Canon is evil. I get it, Canon was on top and we see the same thing with Intel vs AMD despite Intel absolutely obliterating AMD again.

It’s a thing people do when something comes out that is objectively a better value at some point as Sony did with the A7SIII. They latch on to the brand and the communities get so vitriolic that literally, any video favoring Canon gets scorched.

Now that they are, indeed, neck and neck and Sony is no longer pricing their new cameras to beat competitors—there’s no reason to keep flaming Canon like we’re seeing. Especially when Canon releases way more firmware updates, without the overheating the R5 was a better hybrid camera as it did better stills and still does, and Sony’s A1 flagship is neck and neck with what? An R3 that isn’t Canon’s flagship? Their A7V that is an R5 from two years ago?

There’s people making amazing shorts with cell phone cameras. Cameras are just a tool. It just frustrates me to see people fanboy over brands instead of celebrating competition.

As for the rest, I COMPLETELY agree. I said it myself that if the R6II is basically a mini R3, it’s a wrap. And, after the most recent leaked info, it looks like we might just be getting that stacked sensor. If canon REALLY wanted to put the nail in the coffin, they’d unlock RF mount. But, they won’t despite not getting an official answer.


----------



## dlee13 (Oct 28, 2022)

antonio_s said:


> The Sigma 135mm f/1.8 is pretty awesome, so I wonder how Canon might try to top it with their RF offering here. I'm sure it'll be good considering how good the 85mm f/1.2 is, but the competition is strong here for sure.


This lens is a bit older now, there's actually a Samyang AF 135mm f/1.8 for Sony FE which would be even nicer. Although I'm sure Canon would be more trying to compete with the 135GM.


----------



## Joel C (Oct 28, 2022)

If it has that BSI stacked sensor from the R3, I am likely to buy it. I would like to see a full size HDMI and no limit on video (along with no heating issues) 
Will it be $2499 or $2999?


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Oct 28, 2022)

HikeBike said:


> I wonder if the Mark II will ditch the micro HDMI port...


They are going to use the all new and even smaller nano-HDMI 


Uneternal said:


> I don't know what's Canons endgame here. Are they trying to saturate the market with a 20MP, a 24MP, 45MP and next year a 30MP EOS R camera?
> Meanwhile Sony brings a brand new 60MP flagship that costs exactly the same (actually one dollar less, probably a wink from Sony) than a 2 year old R5.


I think they found a way to stretch out that old APS-C 24Mpix sensor to full-frame somehow


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 28, 2022)

TonyG said:


> It's kind of funny because right now there is some crazy sales on RF lenses in Canada.
> $300 off the 50 f1.2, $450 off the 100 f2.8, $400 off the 70-200 f4. Just to name a few.
> I wonder if they are trying to clear out stock before the prices increase? Weird to see these discounts.


It is a poor take.
Canon is adjusting the prices in Japan.
Some are increasing, but most are decreasing.
One article lists them as increasing and then every other article refers to that one.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 28, 2022)

Uneternal said:


> Meanwhile Sony brings a brand new 60MP flagship


The a7R IV was already 61 MP.
The a7R V is much improved though.

I am disappointed by the lack of new R5 S rumors.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 28, 2022)

TonyG said:


> If the R6ii has a stacked sensor, I think that will be the nail in the coffin to hurt Sony


The other camera companies would buy more stacked sensors from Sony in order to compete.


----------



## danfaz (Oct 28, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The a7R IV was already 61 MP.
> The a7R V is much improved though.
> 
> I am disappointed by the lack of new R5 S rumors.


And the A1 is Sony's flagship.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 28, 2022)

EverydayPhotographer said:


> If you're happy with your OG R6, that's great.


I still have hard time understanding how disappointed people get that their expensive camera is not obsolete.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 28, 2022)

Joel C said:


> If it has that BSI stacked sensor from the R3, I am likely to buy it. I would like to see a full size HDMI and no limit on video (along with no heating issues)
> Will it be $2499 or $2999?


BSI Stacked sensor for FF MILC camera would cost north of $4000(as previously noted cheapest BSI Stacked FF MILC is Sony A9 II at $4500).


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 28, 2022)

1in8billion said:


> If canon REALLY wanted to put the nail in the coffin


Despite all of the fanboy banter, Camera companies are not trying to put each other out of business.


----------



## Joel C (Oct 28, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> BSI Stacked sensor for FF MILC camera would cost north of $4000(as previously noted cheapest BSI Stacked FF MILC is Sony A9 II at $4500).


Remember when Intel said it was impossible that AMD would be producing 7nm chip sets? I'm not saying it's going to happen for stacked sensor, if it was, I'd 100% buy it. As is, can't really trust canon right out the gate lately, so I'd have to wait to see on the 24 CMOS sensor that is rumored.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 28, 2022)

Joel C said:


> Remember when Intel said it was impossible that AMD would be producing 7nm chip sets?[..]


Keep in mind that Intel and TSMC measure and name their processes differently and that for modern processes (e.g. N7+) the number isn't the actual feature size in nanometers.
There are a lot of things wrong with what Intel tends to say, but no chip fab is upfront about the actual feature size on a given process.


----------



## Franklyok (Oct 28, 2022)

All you waiting for stacked 24 mpx sensor from R3. Relax. Sensor from old 6D mark 2 is doing come back. ”I know”


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 28, 2022)

I'm still quite impressed by my R5. As someone said earlier its a bit strange I am already hoping that Canon has made it obsolete with a better camera. This R6II I'm sure if a good camera but a fairly modest update on R6. The Sony A7RV seems to be a much more exciting announcement with a good improvement on subject tracking. I'd love to hear something that indicates future improvements in focus tracking in Canon. Canon just seem to be slightly refreshing its cheaper full frame mirrorless cameras. It would be nice to see something new that's interesting.


----------



## On1fan (Oct 28, 2022)

According to a youtuber... the R6 II DOES have a BSI Stacked sensor. (Either the Same as the R3's or a variant)

Canon R6 Mark II: Stacked BSI Confirmed?

If this is true, I will wait for the R6 II.

I'm looking to get into full frame and want a good hybrid for video. I'm not invested in any eco-system (My APS-c Camera is an old Nikon DSLR with 1 lens)

I was strongly looking at the A7IV but the rolling shutter in video and the 4k60p crop turns me off.
The current R6... The wide angle wobble (still not fully solved with the latest firmware) and the artificial record limit turn me off. If Canon fixed those 2 things I'd be strongly looking at the current R6.
I don't care about high megapixels... as a matter of fact 33 in the A7IV is pushing it for me. (I don't crop or print)

That said, if the R6 II has no record limit and no rolling shutter... I'm going to put my money in Canon's direction.


----------



## Skux (Oct 28, 2022)

A stacked BSI sensor would make me preorder this. The R6 is pretty quiet already but I could finally do silent theatre shooting without LED light banding in a camera that doesn't ruin my wallet.

I doubt Canon has the guts to shake things up that much though.


----------



## Joel C (Oct 28, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Keep in mind that Intel and TSMC measure and name their processes differently and that for modern processes (e.g. N7+) the number isn't the actual feature size in nanometers.
> There are a lot of things wrong with what Intel tends to say, but no chip fab is upfront about the actual feature size on a given process.


I agree that the names do not necessarily correlate to a given process. What my point there is, AMD was written off for years while Intel slowed all development. Canon seems to have done the same in a way. Sony has been arguably super competitive of the last few years, and canon is certainly catching back up. Simply stating it's not going to happen in a model under $4000 is true in the past, though we don't all know what the future will hold.


----------



## rontele7 (Oct 29, 2022)

What, no f/11 lenses?! Come on Canon! We at least want a variable aperture lens that starts at f/6.3!


----------



## Jethro (Oct 29, 2022)

On1fan said:


> According to a youtuber... the R6 II DOES have a BSI Stacked sensor. (Either the Same as the R3's or a variant)
> 
> Canon R6 Mark II: Stacked BSI Confirmed?
> 
> ...


Well, if a Youtuber says it ... 

As others have said, I suspect that a stacked sensor would put it into a higher price bracket tan they're probably aiming for. We're not going to know about the rolling shutter improvement until detailed (independent) testing is done.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 29, 2022)

rontele7 said:


> What, no f/11 lenses?! Come on Canon! We at least want a variable aperture lens that starts at f/6.3!


What, like the RF24-105mm IS USM lenses that are rumoured to be the kit companions of the R6 II you mean?


----------



## jam05 (Oct 29, 2022)

Canon will lose a lot of thunder if they wait until after November 23.


----------



## On1fan (Oct 29, 2022)

Jethro said:


> Well, if a Youtuber says it ...


I've been watching Simon's channel for a couple of years... he's pretty down to earth. So, if he says he has a reliable source, then the odds are that he is onto something.

That said... since an official announcment is supposed to be coming soon, we'll see if his source is correct, soon enough. 

As for the price... he expects (guesses) the price to go up a couple of hundred and the current R6 to go down some.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 29, 2022)

On1fan said:


> As for the price... he expects (guesses) the price to go up a couple of hundred and the current R6 to go down some.


I think a stacked sensor would result in quite a bit more than a couple of 100 extra to the initial price. 

I've said elsewhere, I could (possibly) be in the target demographic for an R6 II (on the basic specs rumoured so far), but I personally wouldn't get much practical use out of a stacked sensor, so I'd rather they left it out, and aimed for a price closer to the current R6 - which would in theory be within my range.


----------



## jam05 (Oct 29, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> BSI Stacked sensor for FF MILC camera would cost north of $4000(as previously noted cheapest BSI Stacked FF MILC is Sony A9 II at $4500).


The camera sale price has nothing to do with the sensor being stacked. Its called "Value marketing" Canon realeased a Power Shot G7 X camera in 2019 with a stacked CMOS sensor for $749. A stacked sensor may be manufactured cheaper with each layer manufactured separately by two different manufacturers. Less expensive than a BSI sensor with extra electronic components separately.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2022)

jam05 said:


> The camera sale price has nothing to do with the sensor being stacked. Its called "Value marketing" Canon realeased a Power Shot G7 X camera in 2019 with a stacked CMOS sensor for $749. A stacked sensor may be manufactured cheaper with each layer manufactured separately by two different manufacturers. Less expensive than a BSI sensor with extra electronic components separately.


That is a 20 Mpx 1”, 8.8mmx13.2mm, sensor. Did Canon make it or did they buy it in from Sony who had been using one for a couple of years?


----------



## reisi007 (Oct 29, 2022)

AlanF said:


> That is a 20 Mpx 1”, 8.8mmx13.2mm, sensor. Did Canon make it or did they buy it in from Sony who had been using one for a couple of years?


1 inch sensors are bought from Sony


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2022)

reisi007 said:


> 1 inch sensors are bought from Sony


They bought all the early ones that weren't stacked BSI from Sony, but Sony didn't sell to third parties the stacked ones with PDAF they used in the R100 and RX10 IV. Did Sony relax this in 2019 - I couldn't find this by Googling, which is why I asked? DPR etc wrote up the G7X as if it were a new sensor. I have a 2017 RX10 IV. Its AF is still remarkable and Sony hasn't upgraded the RX10 IV and it's still their flagship bridge camera.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 29, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Sony A7RV seems to be a much more exciting announcement with a good improvement on subject tracking.


Sony basically caught up to Canon.
The R6 II should at least get the autofocus of the R7.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 29, 2022)

reisi007 said:


> 1 inch sensors are bought from Sony


Not most of them.
None of the new camcorders use Sony sensors.
The autofocus is much better on the cameras with Canon sensors.


----------



## 1in8billion (Oct 30, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Despite all of the fanboy banter, Camera companies are not trying to put each other out of business.


I don’t think I implied they’re seeking that nor do I think they even could. By nail in the coffin, I mean putting themselves back on top as the unequivocal leader / no brainer, moving people back to the platform and/or regaining their reign as champion. 

And yes, they do care about this. If they didn’t, they wouldn’t be so worried about 3rd party lenses, wanting to ensure they have a full RF lineup before they allow reverse engineering. They wouldn’t be responding to the community with firmware updates and fixes, they wouldn’t be listening and unlocking more video features in their hybrids and making more entry level cinema branded cameras.


----------



## Juangrande (Oct 30, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> I'd like a 35mm f/1.2L also, Juan. Unfortunately, somewhere around here, Canon gives the impression that that one will be f/1.4. I know, we won't see much difference, but not the point, right?


As far as what I’ve seen here it’s still looking like a 35 1.2 is in the works and coming (relatively) soon.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 31, 2022)

1in8billion said:


> I don’t think I implied they’re seeking that nor do I think they even could. By nail in the coffin, I mean putting themselves back on top as the unequivocal leader / no brainer, moving people back to the platform and/or regaining their reign as champion.
> 
> And yes, they do care about this. If they didn’t, they wouldn’t be so worried about 3rd party lenses, wanting to ensure they have a full RF lineup before they allow reverse engineering. They wouldn’t be responding to the community with firmware updates and fixes, they wouldn’t be listening and unlocking more video features in their hybrids and making more entry level cinema branded cameras.


Canon definitely cares about market share.
At the same time, they do not want to saddle themselves with spec wars and price wars.
Sona and Canon are the only real threats to each other's market share.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 1, 2022)

fasterquieter said:


> I was about to post the same. My R6 still feels like a new camera to me, so I am pretty bummed it is about to join the legacy pile.


I just don't understand the being bummed part. If what you have is great, what's the "bummed" for?


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 1, 2022)

1in8billion said:


> The A7RV is the same price as a new R5. It is going to get compared and after Tony and Chelsea’s review, it’s just astonishing how much hate Canon gets when Sony is using language like “AI auto focus” which just means “almost as good as Canon’s”.
> 
> I agree that both systems are great and it’s preference. My statement were more in reference to this sudden shift where everyone drools, content creators especially, over Sony. All of these “comparison” videos when there are so many excuses made for Sony shortcomings and any hiccup or locked feature, and Canon is evil. I get it, Canon was on top and we see the same thing with Intel vs AMD despite Intel absolutely obliterating AMD again.
> 
> ...


I don't see how unlocking the mount helps Canon sell Canon lenses or how that drives a nail in Sony's coffin. I don't understand how Canon providing a platform for 3rd party lenses helps Canon sell Canon lenses. Canon makes zero when Sigma sells a lens. Camera bodies are only a part of Canon's business. Why should Canon commit suicide to cater to folks who want another company's lenses? Why should Canon just give up a part of the business to help some other business? Maybe Sigma should, instead make cameras? Wait, Sigma does make cameras. Inferior cameras.


----------



## sergeyross (Nov 1, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> but lets be more specific and even Sony cameras overheat although they have menu options to allow higher temperatures before shutdown.
> 
> I can't speak to the R6 but the R5's "overheating" hype was whipped up by the Sony fanboys as a reaction to Canon's technical superiority 2 years ago. It only affected 3 video modes: 8k, 4k120 and 4kHQ. All other video modes and stills shooting was not affected. Since release, firmware updates have removed the timer and using actual internal temperature measurements, improved algorithms, added "light" video modes and added the menu option to allow higher temperatures before shutdown. Sony still cannot record 8k30 raw for any length of time.
> 
> ...


This exact kind of thinking is what keeps Canon in business. In fact I've seen a lot of people reacting in a similar way to Canon's overheating issues and giving them a pass.

I owned R6, had to sell it because of overheating, because I didn't believe it was that significant, and had to go with A7S III.

I'm not going to go into Canon/Sony argument, but I will say this. In 3-5 years it will be very clear who is the number one market leader and sells more cameras. It won't be Canon though 

Not because they can't produce a better camera than Sony or ecosystem or features: they can do all of it and do better.
Because of Canon's inability to change their culture. That's hard. Their philosophy is fundamentally different. They like to artificially constrain their products trying to produce highly differentiated offerings like Cinema vs EOS Rs, they closed their mount, etc. (Sony does it too but less aggressively)
Their bet is on extracting more $ out of a single customer VS going after more customers. You want an ultimate video and photo camera? Go with C70 + R5 combo for example.

Sony is moving into more "one thing for everything" products, not afraid of overlapping their cinema lineup. And aggressively pricing them like FX30.
Their bet is we'll sell lower priced, more versatile product to non-pro people VS pure pros.

Pros are a small category of buyers. A lot of them, like on this forum are not switching to Sony. But new folks, doing video, or photo or both, they want a lower priced more versatile feature-wise start. That's what Sony is going after. And Canon so far has not shown much interest in this direction.

End of the day it's all about bottom line $. I personally don't believe Canon can "pull Apple" in photo/video market. It's too small and specialized for that.

But let's see, right.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 1, 2022)

sergeyross said:


> This exact kind of thinking is what keeps Canon in business. In fact I've seen a lot of people reacting in a similar way to Canon's overheating issues and giving them a pass.


I own the R5 and the internet melted down over the "overheating" issue. I have had overheating in 4k120 but ended up running out of card space rather than video most of the time. I haven't had any issues after the last firmware update though but I only record short clips.
The R5 has potential overheating issues in 3 video modes only and has improved the record times in 3 separate firmware updates. External recording is unlimited as well.
If buyers are giving Canon a pass then that is awesome marketing on their part.


sergeyross said:


> I owned R6, had to sell it because of overheating, because I didn't believe it was that significant, and had to go with A7S III.


What firmware version were you using at the time? The A7siii is a great camera of course.


sergeyross said:


> I'm not going to go into Canon/Sony argument, but I will say this. In 3-5 years it will be very clear who is the number one market leader and sells more cameras. It won't be Canon though


People have been forecasting Canon's demise for a long time now. The only segment that Sony leads sales (as far as we can work out) is ff mirrorless ILCs. The update of the R6 after only 2 years is very un-Canon so they are becoming more aggressive. The A7RV can be said to catch up 2 years later with the R5. The main advantages are 60 vs 45mp and tilt/flippy screen with touch menus for the first time!


sergeyross said:


> Not because they can't produce a better camera than Sony or ecosystem or features: they can do all of it and do better.
> Because of Canon's inability to change their culture. That's hard. Their philosophy is fundamentally different. They like to artificially constrain their products trying to produce highly differentiated offerings like Cinema vs EOS Rs, they closed their mount, etc. (Sony does it too but less aggressively)


All OEMs in every market segment their products and protect their intellectual property. Sony had to open their E mount at the beginning simply to enable their new bodies to work as they had almost no lenses available. It worked out well for them but you can't put the genie back in the bottle now.
The 5Dii was the market leader to add video to a stills body. Canon didn't really innovate strongly in the 5Diii/iv and Magic Lantern showed what the 5Dii was actually capable of. Canon definitely let the engineers off the chain with the R5. Their first 8k/30 raw video capable body in any format and any length of recording time with IBIS/AF and is still bleeding edge. The A1 still cannot record 8k raw if that is what you want/need.


sergeyross said:


> Their bet is on extracting more $ out of a single customer VS going after more customers. You want an ultimate video and photo camera? Go with C70 + R5 combo for example.


The R5c is a pretty good hybrid video/stills machine. Not perfect of course but definitely Cinema focused as it doesn't include IBIS. Note "hybrid" as the C70 has a different form factor and it wouldn't work well as a stills body.


sergeyross said:


> Sony is moving into more "one thing for everything" products, not afraid of overlapping their cinema lineup. And aggressively pricing them like FX30.


The FX30 is great cinema camera but it is not really a great stills camera. Would you agree?
I would disagree that Canon is not adding great video functionality into their new bodies. Most "pros" would still prefer a different format for high end cinema though. B-roll/crash cam is a different story though.


sergeyross said:


> Their bet is we'll sell lower priced, more versatile product to non-pro people VS pure pros.
> Pros are a small category of buyers. A lot of them, like on this forum are not switching to Sony. But new folks, doing video, or photo or both, they want a lower priced more versatile feature-wise start. That's what Sony is going after. And Canon so far has not shown much interest in this direction.


Given that the R6ii is priced at the same level as the R6 but will have new features after 2 years is a good pointer to how Canon is improving. Whether it is enough to maintain market lead is a good question but they are definitely still profitable and there are many happy users. Having Sony (and Nikon) is good for keeping Canon focused on being competitive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2022)

sergeyross said:


> This exact kind of thinking is what keeps Canon in business. In fact I've seen a lot of people reacting in a similar way to Canon's overheating issues and giving them a pass.


Yet Canon continues to gain market share. Last year Sony gained, but Canon gained more. So apparently this issue that you think is so massive...isn't.



sergeyross said:


> I'm not going to go into Canon/Sony argument, but I will say this. In 3-5 years it will be very clear who is the number one market leader and sells more cameras. It won't be Canon though
> Not because they can't produce a better camera than Sony or ecosystem or features: they can do all of it and do better.
> Because of Canon's inability to change their culture. That's hard. Their philosophy is fundamentally different. They like to artificially constrain their products trying to produce highly differentiated offerings like Cinema vs EOS Rs, they closed their mount, etc. (Sony does it too but less aggressively)
> Their bet is on extracting more $ out of a single customer VS going after more customers. You want an ultimate video and photo camera? Go with C70 + R5 combo for example.


You're not saying anything new. People on this forum have been predicting d00m for Canon for at least the 12 years I have been here. But this time it's different. I'm sure you're the one who'll finally hit the mark on this.




...Or not.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 2, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> Canon makes zero when Sigma sells a lens.


I do not think that is true.
Canon and Sigma will work out a licensing deal.
It is a business deal so they will have to agree on terms and it would have to be beneficial to both parties.


----------



## fasterquieter (Nov 2, 2022)

Ozarker said:


> I just don't understand the being bummed part. If what you have is great, what's the "bummed" for?


As stated in the post I quoted the camera is unlikely to get firmware updates any more. It will also lose a lot of value. Not _that_ difficult to understand.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 2, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I do not think that is true.
> Canon and Sigma will work out a licensing deal.
> It is a business deal so they will have to agree on terms and it would have to be beneficial to both parties.


I understand that. Thing is that there are those that excoriate Canon for protecting what is rightfully thiers now, when there is no such contract. That's a whole other scenario.

On the other hand, Canon must have calculated it would not be good for Canon at this time. Sony has calculated differently.


----------

